# Wood Chain



## FastEasySmartTOOL (Jul 7, 2015)

Some might call this this impossible. But the router, makes it possible! Did I ever mention how much I love routers? 

My latest video:





Cheers,
Kriss


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Young man, I'm afraid that the hook is set deep, and you have been overcome by a passion that you will never shake. Your skill level and the clever use of jigs show that you are not brand new to the hobby. I attempted to make a wooden chain 20 years ago, but I didn't approach it with as much genius as you did. Excellent! Thanks for the video. Even an old dog can learn new tricks!


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Steve Ramsey did a vid a couple of years ago on making chain, very interesting.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Outstanding, Kriss. I enjoyed your other videos, too. Nice use of humor. I was already familiar with your genius from your video about building a jig for making radius templates, and this just adds to my respect for you.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

For sure the boy has drive and some mighty expensive tools!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Kriss, I always enjoy your videos and you have a unique way of thinking that is very refreshing. I hope the younger generations are as inspired by your ideas as I am.

Herb


----------

